# Mayday (BBC 1)



## AnyaKimlin (Mar 7, 2013)

Has anyone else been watching it?  Tonight the paranormal/fantasy elements have kicked in and it has given me hope that my urbanish fantasy might just work as it has a similar idea of the fantasy coming in slowly.


----------



## Lenny (Mar 7, 2013)

Is it good, then?

Reading the description on the BBC Media Centre, it sounds almost like a rural, English *Twin Peaks*.


----------



## AnyaKimlin (Mar 7, 2013)

Addictive certainly - unsure whether or not I think it is good but I can't stop watching it.

The characters and dialogue are amazing but I am not sure there was enough plot - and I also don't know if it is on again tomorrow.   

Apparently that was the ending and I feel too much was rammed into the last episode and I'd have liked a bit more of this one and a bit less of yesterdays.

However, worth a watch.


----------

